# Wheel Fitment for 72 Lemans and Cragar Keystone



## BabyBlue (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey All,

I have a 1972 Pontiac Lemans a and I intend to purchase or have custom made a set with 15x7 in front and 15x8 or 15/10 in the back.

I would like to order a staggered set of Cragar Keystone Klassics. However, I cannot seem to find knowledgable dealers in fitting rims and tires for my car in the El Paso Area.

Can anyone provide good information to achieve the classic muscle car stance but not severly degrade everyday drivability for just cruising straight Texas roads along Ft Bliss.

1)Tire sizes for front and back.
2)proper offset and backspacing
3)aany other important information to get the right fit.ie bolt patter ( I know 4 3/4 to say the least)

I have a 1972 Pontiac Lemans a and I intend to purchase or have custom made a set with 15x7 in front and 15x8 or 15/10 in the back. I wouldn't mind having the inner fender curled to make them fit since a resto paint job is up and comming.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------

